# Low suction and High head R22



## kaspen2006

Just some thoughts on this one. Don't get stumped too often. But this is kicking my butt. Here it is in a nut shell.

Suction pressure 49
Head pressure 299
super heat is high
sub cool is high 
Discharge line temp 91 degrees out of the condenser and inside at the coil.
Suction line temp 88 degrees out of the condenser and inside at the coil.

The coil was replaced in 2013.

Now the 91 degree discharge line temp with a 299 pressure the line temp seems very low to me for the 299 pressure. Kind of feels like an over charged unit with a restriction in the condenser and possibly over charged. Any thoughts?


----------



## beenthere

Probably a restricted LLFD in the condenser cabinet.


----------



## ELECTROLOVER

You didnt mention the metering device. ...but what ever it is, its clogged and not metering right.


----------



## Hvaclife187

Alot of HVAC company's have been having problems due to dan fost and there rust inhibitor clogging the metering device


----------



## Hvaclife187

A lot of dealers have been having problems due to can fost and there rust inhibitor clogging the metering device


----------



## heatingrepairchicago

sounds to me you have restriction there. I would check out the meter device. If its cap tube, maybe clogged from a improper vacuum at installation, etc.. TXV may be bad. try recovering, vacuum and recharge.


----------

